# Duck calls.



## The100road (May 20, 2018)

Had a special request to make a duck call (even though I’m not a duck hunter) so I made three of them.

Crosscut Bocote
Curly walnut from @rob3232
Karbor from @Bubby

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## The100road (May 20, 2018)

The Karbor

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rob3232 (May 20, 2018)

They are all very nice! Wife and daughter like the Kabor the most. The finish on them looks great Stan


----------



## The100road (May 20, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> They are all very nice! Wife and daughter like the Kabor the most. The finish on them looks great Stan



Thanks Rob! The Kabor is my favorite as well. My finishes are getting better and better. All three of these I am very happy with.


----------



## Nature Man (May 20, 2018)

Never heard of Kabor, but it's amazing! Others are extremely good, as well. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

I like that Bocote, that's kinda sexy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The100road (May 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I like that Bocote, that's kinda sexy!



Is it because it reminds you of a bumble bee Rocky?


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

Uhmmm... no! It's because the lines accentuate the curves in the call and it reminds me of a well rounded tush! 

@Tony will probably agree, I hear he sees those things from a different perspective than most!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 21, 2018)

Very nice and I don't duck hunt either..but shoot a wood duck every now and again playing in the river bottoms

Avid ducker once told me calls are just something to do to keep your mind off freezing to death

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (May 21, 2018)

Man those are nice to look at!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm... no! It's because the lines accentuate the curves in the call and it reminds me of well rounded tush!
> 
> @Tony will probably agree, I hear he sees those things from a different perspective than most!!



Appears to be a well diguised short joke.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2018)

Very nice work, i think i like the bumble bee best...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

TimR said:


> Man those are nice to look at!



Especially that Bocote... If you slide it up where that lanyard ring just breaks the edge of the screen and look at it , it looks just like a gal standing there, tight fitting midi-dress, waist, breaking into upper torso. The way the shadows and reflection play into, the grain and all, looks like her right foot is slightly elevated. It's kinda spooky once you see it!




Mike1950 said:


> Appears to be a well diguised short joke.



WHO ME???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

Here for those that are having troubles picturing that...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

Y'all would not believe how difficult it was to find a refined tush of the nature of that one on the right. When you google butt in evening gown, you get 10,000 renditions of the Lardassian Sisters posterior anatomy! Even this one came from an article about, "How to pick clothes than make your butt look BIGGER!"

I mean, them used to be fightin words!! And, now they want it to look bigger??!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Especially that Bocote... If you slide it up where that lanyard ring just breaks the edge of the screen and look at it , it looks just like a gal standing there, tight fitting midi-dress, waist, breaking into upper torso. The way the shadows and reflection play into, the grain and all, looks like her right foot is slightly elevated. It's kinda spooky once you see it!
> 
> Yikes- you either need to swear off the stuff or drink stronger honey.....
> 
> ...



Y

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bubby (May 24, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Never heard of Kabor, but it's amazing! Others are extremely good, as well. Chuck


That karbor only grows in one place, on the border of Laos and Burma. It can be pricey and hard to find.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2018)

The bocote is spectacular

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 24, 2018)

These are fun! Couple more. Redwood burl & BAB

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Ray D (May 25, 2018)

Both look great. I probably missed it but are you making or purchasing your “guts”.


----------



## The100road (May 25, 2018)

Ray D said:


> Both look great. I probably missed it but are you making or purchasing your “guts”.



Thanks! I’ll probably get into making my own guts eventually. But for now, these are bought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

